# 22" On My 05 Show Gto



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not one for big rims on most cars, but the view from the front is very sleek and sexy. I like the color scheme alot.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

ezchronic said:


>


Why?? For the love of god why??!!! :willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The one word that allows you to get away with the 22s is "show". Some may not accept the big wheels but how many "show" cars don't have something on it that's out of the norm. I think it's okay because it's not set up to be a canyon carver or track beast.


----------



## Turboduck (Oct 17, 2007)

hmmm you almost touch the carpet. Is there any rubbers down there ... ? 

Looks cool, but again ... it will definitely like riding a horse ...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

REPOST in another section = gay!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The one word that allows you to get away with the 22s is "show". Some may not accept the big wheels but how many "show" cars don't have something on it that's out of the norm. I think it's okay because it's not set up to be a canyon carver or track beast.


Another thing that "show" defines, is the ability to *not* drive it in real world conditions!

Russ


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Ummm, how about a NO! Ya crazy dutch bastard!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

paint the roof black


----------

